# Obsessed with octagons



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

I love knitting these octagons which can be done any size in any yarn.
Here are a few things I have created with them. Hoping to make a bed cover in 4ply cotton.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a wonderful obsession, your work is beautiful.


----------



## Myangelhope (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful work. I would love to have the pattern for the baby blanket. Could you post the pattern name and where I might be able to find it?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

yarnawhile said:


> What a wonderful obsession, your work is beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh those are very pretty 

Robin


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Very pretty octagons. Would you share he pattern information please?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Gorgeous work. I love them all.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I can see why you're obsessed.....gorgeous!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful.Love them all...


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never seen these before. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I love it and so pretty. A lot of knitting there. What was the name of the pattern,, Sand dollar?


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! I love all the colors.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Just beautiful. Love them all. Thank you for posting.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the sand dollar!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

So beautiful, love them all!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your blankets/afghans, just gorgeous. I just downloaded this pattern last week and for the life of me, I don't remember where. I'm tempted to try it that I've seen how beautiful yours are!


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Lovely. Hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, they are all just lovely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, everything is so gorgeous. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Is this the pattern?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/justins-crib-size-octagon-counterpane


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry, I hit the key again!! Senior moment.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I would be obsessed too! Absolutely beautiful knits and beautiful coloured yarns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful ~ my favourite is the first baby blanket :-D


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Beautiful ~ my favourite is the first baby blanket :-D


Me too. The yarn is magnificent. What did you use and how much? I have a baby gift coming up for January birth.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are beautiful..


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Love that yellow blankie at the top!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Kajapi said:


> Is this the pattern?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/justins-crib-size-octagon-counterpane


i tried to download the free pattern...dont think I succeeded.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love those! :thumbup:


----------



## sdlegler (Aug 27, 2014)

Lv sand dollar too


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work! Love the pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How gorgeous your work is!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never seen anything like those. They're amazing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Your color's are gorgeous and your work is perfect.Thank you for your posting. :-D


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty ....love them all


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonderful', love the pattern


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

cakes said:


> i tried to download the free pattern...dont think I succeeded.


The ravelry page sends you to another site and you scroll down for pattern and hit the link and pfd is automatic


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea that is the pattern. You can use any yarn and adjust the number of repeats to create any size.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Your work is wonderful. I think this is an obsession that I can join in on!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, that's a wonderful obsession. I want to share it!!!!!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are all lovely, I love them all, especially the sand dollar one, the colours are beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Love them! Particularly the sand dollar and purses! I could even see the purse done in a metallic yarn!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love the colors of the baby blanket.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

These are gorgeous! What yarn did you use for the baby blanket? I'm amazed that you managed to get color in at least the center of each octagon and not just yellow, which works so well as a background. The repeat length must have been just right...or did you finesse it a bit?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Can you share the pattern information for the octagons, please?


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful work and lovely projects!


----------



## jeanelaine (Jul 23, 2013)

Beautiful work. Could I please have the pattern name for the Sand Dollor one?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous Yarns!



Fitzknitz said:


> I love knitting these octagons which can be done any size in any yarn.
> Here are a few things I have created with them. Hoping to make a bed cover in 4ply cotton.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are so pretty. Do you knit them "modulelarly" or do you knit them and sew them together?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All are beautiful I bet one done up in Red/White/Green would resemble Pointsettias'...


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Someone posted the pattern details earlier. For the baby blanket is used Plymouth Encore and the Sand dollar is Patons decor. The bags are Jojolamd Rhythm. All the color changes are random.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely work! I like the yarn very much. Suits the pattern well.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful works of art.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

quite lovely, share the pattern?


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh wow!!!!Gorgeous work


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

so beautiful and creative, thanks for sharing..
Blessings


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Fitzknitz, that is outstanding!!! Where did you find this pattern? I'd love to try it. Thanks....I found it and just downloaded it. Thanks!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful work ! Love the colors on both .


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful!!! You can really be creative with them and they are so portable.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful obsession!


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Really pretty! I have just downloaded the pattern for a baby blanket I might just be needing soon for someone. Thanks for sharing your work and for the link to the pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I would love that pattern as well. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! Your work is very beautiful.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

The pattern link was on page 2 of this thread. Here it is again. Happy Needling. jberg

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/justins-crib-size-octagon-counterpane


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful work. thanks for sharing


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Another thing to try. Oh my!


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah!! You finished the sand dollar afghan. It's so lovely. Perfect for the beach house !!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

all are beautiful


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very beautiful. I've often thought of knitting curtains with these motifs. Now you have inspired me to make the effort. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the sand dollar afghan for the beach house!!! Did you use the same pattern from the baby blanket but enlarge it? Or is it because you used different yarn? Sorry for the silly questions!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are just awesome! SO pretty!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Here is another pattern some may enjoy.
I have made many of these and they are in great demand.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful work, I love all of them &#128158;


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

missyern said:


> They are all beautiful. Here is another pattern some may enjoy.
> I have made many of these and they are in great demand.


Thanks! Here's the pattern you provided in pdf form. I love the handbags she's made and want to try to duplicate one of those and your pattern should be just what I need.

Someone else might prefer to have it in pdf form . . .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

donna47304 said:


> Thanks! Here's the pattern you provided in pdf form. I love the handbags she's made and want to try to duplicate one of those and your pattern should be just what I need.
> 
> Someone else might prefer to have it in pdf form . . .


Thank you so much 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

donna47304 said:


> Thanks! Here's the pattern you provided in pdf form. I love the handbags she's made and want to try to duplicate one of those and your pattern should be just what I need.
> 
> Someone else might prefer to have it in pdf form . . .


Thank you so much 💞 oops double post 😀


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Thanks! Here's the pattern you provided in pdf form. I love the handbags she's made and want to try to duplicate one of those and your pattern should be just what I need.
> 
> Someone else might prefer to have it in pdf form . . .


Thank you 😊


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful.. you do an amazing job!!!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

All of them are gorgeous! What yarn did you use for the baby blanket?


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work!!!


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

"Justins crib size counterpane" in Ravellry


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I would love to have the link to the pattern. I love the beach oe especially!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

These are all gorgeous. I too would love the pattern!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

cool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for reposting the link. I appreciate your kindness.

counterpane[/quote]

:thumbup:


jberg said:


> The pattern link was on page 2 of this thread. Here it is again. Happy Needling. jberg
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/justins-crib-size-octagon- :thumbup:


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I too want to know how to knit an octagon.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

the link does not work


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Ranger said:


> These are all gorgeous. I too would love the pattern!


Sorry, found link!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very beautiful. Sand dollar is my favorite, but they are all lovely.
:thumbup:


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous work in gorgeous colours


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

My jaw dropped - they are so unusual and beautiful.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very lovely work all of them.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, your octagons are beautiful.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful work! Those shoulder bags are stunning!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jberg said:


> The pattern link was on page 2 of this thread. Here it is again. Happy Needling. jberg
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/justins-crib-size-octagon-counterpane


Haha she has some toe up mittens there. I just have to adjust to 2 At A Time Magic Loop.. Cool thanks for the link.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work!

Hazel


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Those are beautiful! Can you post the name or address of the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> Those are beautiful! Can you post the name or address of the pattern? Thanks!


Page 2 here.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, Winding Road!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> Thanks, Winding Road!


You're welcome I read it somewhere. And look around there when you get there she has some other great freebies.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Wonderful unique pattern.. thanks for the link.. will make a darling baby blanket for my niece.. xo WS


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I love them they're gorgeous, what lovely makes.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

They are all fantastic ! Your work is lovely !


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

They are both worsted weight but I increased the number of repeats for the larger one.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Pretty... love the purses~


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your work is gorgeous


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful patterns and knitting


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Very lovely work.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Love everything that you made with this pattern.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I have only made the dishcloths with this pattern. You have taken it to a whole new place and it is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

would you please put the link as I never got it thanks :-D


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie L (Aug 15, 2014)

These are so beautiful!!! Love the colours. I can see a beret coming up. Many thanks for showing us your work.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You are very talented. Your centers are perfect.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Fitzknitz said:


> Yea that is the pattern. You can use any yarn and adjust the number of repeats to create any size.


I love the colors you used for the baby blanket. I'll have to be on the lookout for something similar.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So pretty and versatile - love them...is there a pattern you can share?


----------



## Ethelb (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work. Could you share the pattern please.


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

Love your work and love the pattern and where can I find it?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing both the pictures and the pattern!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gorgeous! Especially the baby blanket and purse!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Who is making the sand dollar afghan?


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> Very pretty octagons. Would you share he pattern information please?


 :roll:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Ethelb said:


> Beautiful work. Could you share the pattern please.


Go to page 2 of these postings - I found the pattern and posted the link. It was confirmed to be the right one.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Your work is very unique, and by the looks of it...you've have admirers that would love you to share your unique design!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Really stunning, and great yarn choice!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work. And I love the colors, especially the pink bag. I've used this exact pattern to make washcloths out of cotton yarn and also I've knit doilies with size 10 crochet cotton. A very versatile pattern. Aloha... Bev


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I love these and am particularly interested in the bags. Wondering if there is a pattern for them or did you just do that on your own?

Your work is superb. 

I found the patterns, but didn't see anything about the bags. Can you help?


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love them all, beautiful work. Where can I find the handbag patterns and what kind of yarn did you use? Thank you!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

These are great!


----------



## hennymac (Apr 23, 2013)

Your work is spectacular. A very clever lady.I wish I was a bit more adventurous like you.


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh wow, how beautiful. Love the idea of making purses out of them.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

These are just beautiful!


----------



## Chimama2 (Oct 27, 2014)

How unusual and pretty!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I had to laugh when I seen your sand dollar one. I have a sweater out of that color it's over 10 years old. I like your use much better. beautiful work!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Fitzknitz- Your octagons are strikingly beautiful. I love every thing you made! They are habit forming, aren't they? I'm smitten too! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Your work is absolutely stunning! I love each piece. I'm so glad to get the link to this pattern! There are also lots of other cute free patterns there! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope you'll tell us where to find the pattern. Beautiful.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh so unique!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

that sand dollar afghan is gorgeous. If you have time, where yarn/color did you use...very peaceful colors.


Fitzknitz said:


> I love knitting these octagons which can be done any size in any yarn.
> Here are a few things I have created with them. Hoping to make a bed cover in 4ply cotton.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Your "obsession" is producing beautiful results! I hope you're not cured any time soon LOL


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. Everything is beautiful. I love the colors you chose too. Outstanding.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm an octogon-freak too; why haven't I ever knitted any? Your work is inspiring, and thanks for linking to the pattern.


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Chemchic the yarn is Patons Decor
Vitoriaj for the bags I just made two basic octagons, joined and lined them.

Thank you everyone for all your kind comments.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Aha! This is where the traffic is coming from!

I was amazed. Justin's Counterpane has been around a long time. In fact, the little boy in the pattern is now a hulking college freshman who plays hockey, and works as a night manager at a Taco Bell.

The pattern has been tooling along as a free offering all these years with minimal hits. And then when this thread was posted, all of a sudden I had over 1,000 downloads in one day at the String-or-Nothing source. Because that traffic was referred from Ravelry, and there were no new posts there about the pattern on Ravelry, I hadn't a clue on ultimate origin. It took a while to track it all back to here.

So thank you! And your various octagon projects look great! As an aside - should you ever think of trying new shapes, there are a couple of other free patterns on my website for hex-based counterpane units.

Again thanks and happy knitting,

Kim Salazar, http://string-or-nothing.com


----------



## Trink (Nov 12, 2013)

THANK YOU for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Wonderful! Could almost look like op-art with the right colours.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

kbsalazar said:


> Aha! This is where the traffic is coming from!
> 
> I was amazed. Justin's Counterpane has been around a long time. In fact, the little boy in the pattern is now a hulking college freshman who plays hockey, and works as a night manager at a Taco Bell.
> 
> ...


Oh no thank you for sharing


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, these are fantastic! I love the baby afghan.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful work & wonderful items,well done.


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

I am so impressed. Wow, lovely


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

What a wonderful obsession to have. Great work.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Fitzknitz said:


> Chemchic the yarn is Patons Decor
> Vitoriaj for the bags I just made two basic octagons, joined and lined them.
> 
> I made a bag too, but it was a shopping bag of lime and yellow cotton.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Love it all but especially the blankets
You've inspired me!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful motives! :thumbup:


----------

